# Just to mention - I'm back



## Michael Mahoney (Oct 11, 2001)

Hi All,Back again after a little while away.I have been busy in my practice and the recording studio. Also I have been doing a lot of travelling to London meeting lots of interesting people. I have addressed everything here I can find to comment on. Also there are a few direct emails I am finishing off and these should be whizzed out over early next week - thank you for your patience.I could blame all this on both my secretarys being away at the same time, but wont







Best RegardsMike


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Thats right Mike, pass the blame why don't you!







Missed you while you were away! And before i forget! I can't beleive you were too busy to see me when you were in London! I'm offended Mike!







See you soon! Still love ya!Spliffy x


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Welcome back, Mike! We missed you.JeanG


----------



## AZMom (Oct 13, 1999)

Hi Mike,Welcome back!AZ


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

Hi Mike, it's always nice to see you back. I thought of you this past weekend as I jumped into not only one but two boats (major thing for me). Thank you!


----------



## Michael Mahoney (Oct 11, 2001)

Hi All,Good to be back







Spliff - it shows just how important my meeting was, if it made me miss "first contact with you"







But finished late and had 200 miles to drive -will catch you next time







Zay, well done matey, I love boats and sailing, not very good at it, but trying - very trying Karen would say







Best RegardsMike


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Well ok...I'll let you off, but just this once mind!


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

Hi Mike,I will use this opportunity to ask you something, if I may. Some weeks ago I asked if you had developed some hypno tapes for smoking. I think it was eric who told me you were working on that. I am interested in knowing because I am desperate for my bf to stop smoking. Any suggestions?Another quick question: I saw you have a tape for insomnia but I cannot remember where it was I saw it. Could you give me the site? It is also for my bf. I am guessing there is a relation between the smoking and the insomnia. Could he use both? Or how would one affect the other?Thanks a lot.


----------



## bernard (Jan 4, 2000)

Welcome back Mike.Hi zayaka26Go there http://www.hypnohealer.co.uk/download.htm If you have an MP3 reader or a computer that read MP3 (all are doing it, download WINAMP program into your pc.There is Hypno for non smoking and sleep.--- bye


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Zay- You can get the insomnia recording at Mike's healthy audio site listed below my name







Bernard...interesting link!


----------

